# N-W-O-B-H-M



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Did I miss something? :huh:

Is "N-W-O-B-H-M" a new term or has it been around since the music that it refers to? i.e. 1980 Planet Rock is pushing it alot at the moment but I've never heard of this acronym until recently.

And what was I doing in 1981 to miss the Tygers of Pan Tang? What a great track! Suzie Smiled.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Did I miss something? :huh:
> 
> Is "N-W-O-B-H-M" a new term or has it been around since the music that it refers to? i.e. 1980 Planet Rock is pushing it alot at the moment but I've never heard of this acronym until recently.
> 
> And what was I doing in 1981 to miss the Tygers of Pan Tang? What a great track! Suzie Smiled.


new

wave

of

british

heavy

metal


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres a good reference paul

wiki nwobhm


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss something? :huh:
> ...


I know what it stands for







but has that expression been around since the 1980s?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


it has paul....it was a sort of movt goin on....my uncle was a massive fan of it, and i remember reading about it in the early 80's....he was mainly an iron maiden fan, and was lucky enough to see the original line up at the ruskin arms in east ham....

i was into metal in my early teens (which was the mid 80's) and metal hammer and kerrang was using that expression then


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

w-g-a-f.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> w-g-a-f.


Thanks


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> w-g-a-f.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry i couldnt resist. i listen to planet rock pretty much constantly and i have to admit i havent heard it mentioned once.

they do go on about the answer a little too much but thats all i get.surely its a good thing if they are supporting new british music though.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

now there is a blast form the past.

I remember they used to play this on the school rugby bus all the time

http://www.shyonline.co.uk/excess.htm

What utter $hite! :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

NWOBHM was used all the time in Sounds etc. from about 1979 to 81.

Maiden, Saxon, Def Leppard - just brilliant.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> NWOBHM was used all the time in Sounds etc. from about 1979 to 81.
> 
> Maiden, Saxon, Def Leppard - just brilliant.


Might have been journo Geoff Barton (Sounds) who came up with the cheesy name - Judas Priest, Diamond Head & Samson were a few of my other favs from that era ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PaulBoy said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > NWOBHM was used all the time in Sounds etc. from about 1979 to 81.
> ...


Anyone know if Sounds is archived anywhere? I'd like to look back through copies from 1977 to 1980.


----------

